# test c + test e



## klc9100 (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm on HRT (1 shot of testosterone cypionate) per month.  i was just given some testosterone enanthate and i am considering doing a cycle of it.  would it be OK to do both at the same time, or should i stop the test c while cycling the test e?  if it is OK to do both at the same time, how would be the best way to do it.  i was thinking i would do 1cc twice a week.  maybe 1 cypionate & 1 enanthate.  IDK.  i'm open to suggestions.  also, would i need to run a estrogen blocker?  i know i wouldn't need pct, because after the cycle, i would just go back to my maintenance dose of test that i have already been taking.

thanks -


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyp Enth basically the same thing yes you can mix,Test is test


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 27, 2010)

cool, thanks.  how about an est blocker?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> cool, thanks. how about an est blocker?


Arimidex or Aromasin


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 27, 2010)

What is your current HRT dose (per month)?

I personally just got started on HRT at 200mg/EOW. I'm adding my own supply at 200mg on the off weeks to bring the total dose to 200mg every Monday. I'll be running HCG and because it aromatizes too, I'll be running an AI. I've read that HCG isn't need atthis dose, but I don't want my balls shrinking.

Hopefully Heavy Iron or one of the other authorites will chime in with suggestions...


----------



## weldingman (Jan 27, 2010)

Doesnt you guys doctors wonder why your test levels are higher than the norm, he's giving you in one shot? Just wondering


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> What is your current HRT dose (per month)?
> 
> I personally just got started on HRT at 200mg/EOW. I'm adding my own supply at 200mg on the off weeks to bring the total dose to 200mg every Monday. I'll be running HCG and because it aromatizes too, I'll be running an AI. I've read that HCG isn't need atthis dose, but I don't want my balls shrinking.
> 
> Hopefully Heavy Iron or one of the other authorites will chime in with suggestions...


HCG is needed ANYTIME you use Testosterone unless you don't mind testicle shutdown and atrophy.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 27, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> HCG is needed ANYTIME you use Testosterone unless you don't mind testicle shutdown and atrophy.



Oh... I mind.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 27, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Arimidex or Aromasin


 
should this be taken during the cycle or after it?



Buzzard said:


> What is your current HRT dose (per month)?


 
200mg. it started off being eow, like you, but she changed it to monthly.



weldingman said:


> Doesnt you guys doctors wonder why your test levels are higher than the norm, he's giving you in one shot? Just wondering


 
this will be the 1st time i've ever done it. i only see the doctor every 3 months, so i was going to start the cycle like the day of my appt. (after it, obviously) and then go back down to maintenance dose in time for my levels to get back down to, or close to normal. every time they have checked it, it fluctuates anyway.

if that won't work, someone please let me know. that was just my initial thought process.



heavyiron. said:


> HCG is needed ANYTIME you use Testosterone unless you don't mind testicle shutdown and atrophy.


 
my google search for HCG turned up all kinds of stuff. does anyone have a link maybe to the vitals about it, please.


----------



## diablomex (Jan 27, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> HCG is needed ANYTIME you use Testosterone unless you don't mind testicle shutdown and atrophy.



i never so far got any kind of shutdown off test,if anything the oppisite.when i use to use prohormones i got shutdown.wierd, im not sure or i dont know.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 27, 2010)

prohormones will shut you down fast


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 27, 2010)

so can anyone enlighten me on the hcg and if i need to take the estrogen blocker along with the cycle, or after it?


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 27, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Doesnt you guys doctors wonder why your test levels are higher than the norm, he's giving you in one shot? Just wondering



I plan on skipping the last (my own supply) injection before my next set of labwork, this way it will be 2 weeks since last injection. This way, hopefully, my levels will be down to normal. Hell, maybe it will be low-normal and he will increase the dose so ALL of it will be covered on insurance.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2010)

diablomex said:


> i never so far got any kind of shutdown off test,if anything the oppisite.when i use to use prohormones i got shutdown.wierd, im not sure or i dont know.


Testosterone always shuts of the LH signal to your testes. Get labs and you will see your LH is nill.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 27, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> What is your current HRT dose (per month)?
> 
> I personally just got started on HRT at 200mg/EOW. I'm adding my own supply at 200mg on the off weeks to bring the total dose to 200mg every Monday. I'll be running HCG and because it aromatizes too, I'll be running an AI. I've read that HCG isn't need atthis dose, but I don't want my balls shrinking.
> 
> Hopefully Heavy Iron or one of the other authorites will chime in with suggestions...



hCG at 500 iu 2-3x a week is a good idea.  You WILL be shut down on 200 mg test /week. hCG has added benefits beyond tickling the testes to produce testosterone.  It also stimulates the production of other testicular steroid hormones and intermediates like pregnenolone, DHEA and DHEAS among others.  These things are needed for proper hormonal homeostasis.  Pregnenolone is required for all steroid synthesis including corticosteroids, mineralosteroids and sex steroids.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 28, 2010)

is HCG available OTC?  i'm also still trying to find out if i need an estrogen blocker to run during my cycle, or if i run it after my cycle.  could someone clairify that for me please.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> is HCG available OTC? i'm also still trying to find out if i need an estrogen blocker to run during my cycle, or if i run it after my cycle. could someone clairify that for me please.


HCG is not OTC.

Read this;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 30, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> is HCG available OTC?  i'm also still trying to find out if i need an estrogen blocker to run during my cycle, or if i run it after my cycle.  could someone clairify that for me please.



nope it's available from your endo doc script or through New Deli shipped by elephant.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 30, 2010)

damn, i'm confused.  the guy that runs my gym and the "vitamin" shop beside it told me to NOT use an anti-estrogen product during a cycle, because it would dramatically reduce my gains.

he carries nolvadex xt and said if i started showing any signs of gyno, come get that.

what i meant by "after" was when i went from the amount of test i'm gonna cycle back down the the maintenance doseage my doc has me on.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 30, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> damn, i'm confused. the guy that runs my gym and the "vitamin" shop beside it told me to NOT use an anti-estrogen product during a cycle, because it would dramatically reduce my gains.
> 
> he carries nolvadex xt and said if i started showing any signs of gyno, come get that.
> 
> what i meant by "after" was when i went from the amount of test i'm gonna cycle back down the the maintenance doseage my doc has me on.


Properly used AI's do not reduce gains especially if you use Aromasin.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Novedex has a 6-oxo metabolite and ATD which IMO, is better suited for use in PCT, if at all.
> 
> Get the Aromasin or Arimidex like everyone said.
> 
> Yes, estrogen plays a key role in muscle growth and blocking too much will reduce gains. but most people experience severe bloating, acne, fat deposits around waist and the possibility of gyno w/out an AI during. Aromasin and Arimidex are both good because they block in the 60% range, which is healthy.


 
ok, i feel ya.  is there a generic for either of those, or a less expensive alternative?  i don't want to skimp on my health or anything, but a google search shows both of those to be pretty expensive.

thank you for sharing your obvious knowledge on this subject.  you, as well as others, in this thread know what you're talking about.  that's why i came here.  i'm very new to all of this.  the only thing i've ever done was a cycle of h-drol.  i had no adverse effects from that, aside from getting really sleepy about 3:00 every afternoon.  

i hate to ask certain questions, at the risk of sounding stupid, but at the same time, i don't want to hurt myself.  i'm not an idiot that just jumps into something.  i've researched and read until my eyes hurt.  the problem with researching stuff online, is you can find 10 totally different things on 10 different sites.

so to recap, my doc has me taking 200mg of test c once per month for hrt.  i'm going to add 300mg of test e every 5 days for 8 to 10 weeks.  i'm not going to be taking hgc.  i don't know where to get it and possibly couldn't afford it anyway.  i have an unopened bottle of nolvadex xt.  i already take milk thistle, hawthorn berry, saw palmetto, protein and creatine daily.  i work out 6 or 7 days a week (heavy lifting mon, wed & fri.  cardio tues, thurs, sat and sometimes sun).  i'm 40 yrs. old.  my goals are to tone, get hard & reduce body fat.  from my understanding, low dose test, proper diet and a good mix of lifting and cardio will accomplish that.

i'm not planning on starting this cycle for a few weeks (right after my next doc appt.).  i'm just trying to get it all worked out and have what i need before i start anything.

thanks again


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> *Your best bet is to go with A research* *Chemical supply company. Bought under the pretense that its "not for human consumption" and non pharmaceutical grade, its a bit cheaper.*
> 
> 1mg per ML x 60 mls should be around the $40-70 range depending on who you go with....But it will last for 4 months of continual use @ .5mg ed or 8 months @ .5 eod
> 
> Well worth it.


 
that sounds good. any recommendations/sources?

yall have convinced me that i need it, but i can't find anything like that. . .


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 31, 2010)

You're really not trying. Why not scroll to the top of the page and open your eyes


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 31, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> You're really not trying. Why not scroll to the top of the page and open your eyes


 
i don't see anything about it at the top of the page.  don't tell me i'm not trying, i've spent 1/2 the day researching this stuff.

if you know of a legit source, would it be too much trouble to simply post it, instead of trying to be a smart ass.  i'm just looking for some help, bro.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 31, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!
> 
> And yes, its at the top of the page, as clear as day
> 
> Tad pricier than other places though


 
thank you.  i didn't see it.  i don't know who sells what, lol.  i appreciate the info.


----------



## Ã¬Ã Ã²Ã°Ã Ã±Ã» Ã¯Ã°Ã®Ã¤Ã Ã¦Ã  (May 13, 2011)

*матрасы отзыв*

купить матрас в киеве -=


----------



## GMO (May 13, 2011)

Aromasin 12.5mg eod on cycle.  HCG 250-500iu x2 per week to limit testicular atrophy and shut down.


----------



## malfeasance (May 13, 2011)

Zombie thread


----------

